# Little Miss Lila is now three months old



## Cinnys Whinny (May 22, 2016)

About a month ago my family and I decided to adopt another cat. I seriously considered (don't yell at me) purchasing a Siamese from a breeder because I have ALWAYS wanted a Siamese since I was a little girl and this will most likely be my last kitten. Of course my conscience got the best of me and I looked for a kitten in need.....

I don't know much about the first month of Delilahs life, I just know that she was born to a family who rented a house and when they moved out they left Lila and her littermates completely abandoned without their mom (they took her with them) in the backyard of the house at about 5 weeks of age. They were heard mewing by the neighbor who then broke into the yard and rescued them, dirty, starving, and covered in fleas. Once they were weaned off bottle and nursed back to health she tried to find homes.....and I adopted my Lil Miss Delilah (think Queen song....).

I am so happy I did and I feel like I have been rewarded for NOT buying a pure bred but adopting. I don't think Lila could be any more Siamese with that stupid paper. She's smart, playful, obnoxiously talkative, and very opinionated. She doesn't let the dog or the other two cats give her flack and she is very affectionate when she is in the mood. 

So today, I celebrate my luck in finding this sweet angel who is everything I was looking for!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh she's a sweetheart. Must be destiny that your paths crossed


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

She is adorable and you will always know you saved her life.


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful, and she looks likes a Seal Point Siamese to me. Thank you for posting such adorable pics. Great for her that you decided to take her in. She deserves a wonderful kitty mom like you. Enjoy her.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (May 22, 2016)

Thank you, she is my sweetie even if she is too mischievous and smart for her own good and she spent the past week literally shredding my house, ha ha.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous kitty! Actually I love the look of the "traditional" Siamese more than the modern ones....such a sweet face! This was a match destined to be....lucky you!


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

She is a beautiful kitty. <3


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I agree with catloverami, I prefer the "old style" siamese  so you've got the best of both worlds - the coloring you like, the ideal cat conformation, and enough siamese personality/behaviour to suit.  Lucky you, Lucky Lila. Match made in heaven. So this is a sort of "Gotcha" day. Many happy returns!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

She's very pretty. I love meezers. My kitty Ziggy probably has some siamese too, they have such personality. I could fall into those blue eyes.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Great pics! She seems to be a very happy cat!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She is just adorable and has such an expressive face!


----------

